# BrewMate still out there



## Bribie G (7/7/17)

My PC died last week, but in its death throes I managed to rescue my pics, docs, licences etc onto a hard drive. However I couldn't get to Brewmate in time and lost the lot. AAARRGGGHHH

However it's still out there, you can get it from Softpedia - good secure download and passed my paid for anti virus and malware programs with flying colours. It seems to be the "last known good" version and jumps through the hoops nicely. Now to spend a couple of hours updating all the grains, yeasts and hops. 

I know the BF version is almost identical but stashes the files away in the basement somewhere and doesn't do a few neat things like the BM version, like printing out your recipes as a web page etc.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/7/17)

I still use BM not BF. I hate having to do a rebuild on the ingredients though.


----------



## DU99 (7/7/17)

Still a BM user..i update the grain's and hops as i get them.....


----------



## rude (7/7/17)

Didnt know there was a diff with the BF's Brew Mate


----------



## Jack of all biers (7/7/17)

Thanks Bribie. Due to a sick day (a real one unfortunately for me) I have decided to be a least somewhat productive and give BM a crack. Downloaded it and it appears very user friendly. I'll see how it compares to Brewers Friend re accuracy, but so far I like the layout better and ability to modify ingredients.

EDIT - No step mash function? Or am I just missing it somewhere?


----------



## DU99 (7/7/17)

One is Free and the other you have pay Fee to use it....


----------



## Bribie G (7/7/17)

No step mash. I think it was on Rob's agenda but he sold the program to BF about the same time as AHB went.


----------



## Jack of all biers (7/7/17)

Thanks. Not critical anyway.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/7/17)

Plenty of online step mash calculators around that do the job, I just put it in the notes alongside the water adjustments.


----------



## yum beer (9/7/17)

I still use Brewmate. It's easy and accurate.


----------



## Crusty (22/11/17)

How do you change the whirlfloc addition to each instead of grams?

As strange as it seems, when I used to Biab in the urn, my numbers were bang on using BrewMate. I've had nothing but trouble with BeerSmith & get inconsistent results all the time.
The Braumeister's just a big bad automatic brew in a bag anyhow so I'm gunna run a BrewMate recipe through the BM next brew day.


----------



## wereprawn (23/11/17)

Crusty said:


> How do you change the whirlfloc addition to each instead of grams?
> 
> As strange as it seems, when I used to Biab in the urn, my numbers were bang on using BrewMate. I've had nothing but trouble with BeerSmith & get inconsistent results all the time.
> The Braumeister's just a big bad automatic brew in a bag anyhow so I'm gunna run a BrewMate recipe through the BM next brew day.


I don't think the WF can be changed, unlike most other things.

Totally agree. BIAB myself, Brewmate is accurate and Beersmith vastly over-complicates something so simple.


----------



## DU99 (23/11/17)

i still use BM


----------



## Crusty (23/11/17)

I pinched Bribie's picture here.
Bloody grams instead of each. It's hard yakka suffering from O.C.D.


----------



## Crusty (23/11/17)

What grain absorption setting do most of you guys have it set to.
Default is 0.90 but I think my absorption is closer to 0.60.


----------



## timmi9191 (23/11/17)

.5


----------



## Hambone (30/12/17)

I've downloaded brewmate but I'm having a bit of trouble getting it working with extract brewing. I've switched the settings to extract but can't quite get it going? TIA for any advice. Cheers


----------

